# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  ONE INJURED BY A GUN IN SAINT-JEAN

## JEK



----------


## Happycamper

I'm going to assume that this is some internal grievance between the two parties and doesn't impact the overall safety profile of St Barth, until I hear otherwise.

But, it is concerning that Ledee has been asking for greater police protection for the last several months because to him this type of violence is "not a surprise."  It is also concerning that random residents have guns at all.  Both of these indicate drug gang activity (not speaking of this current shooting of which I know nothing.)

In any event, I am sad for both of the parties involved in this incident, and hope the victim recovers well .  I also hope it remains an extremely rare event.

----------


## JEK

I remember a shooting in the heights of Vitet some years ago that ended in death.

----------


## Hawke

> I remember is shooting in the heights of Vitet some years ago that ended in death.



Unfortunately, real world issues are reaching St.Barts. When we started visiting in the early 80's many people wouldn't lock cars or villas.

----------


## amyb

Yes, the real world has found our happy place.  A fight, gunS pulled, someone  actually drawing and firing  a gun and shooting  someone, that’s SERIOUS CRIME. and they should be dealt with severely. And quickly.

Someone falling off of a scooter, to me that’s how you get an INJURY.

----------


## JEK

The 0ne in Vitet was near Tim The Moderator’s villa and it was a family affair.

----------


## Hawke

> The 0ne in Vitet was near Tim The Moderator’s villa and it was a family affair.



Family shooting family is better?

----------


## cassidain

> Family shooting family is better?



If we’re referring to same incident, was definitely not a family affair. As I recall.

----------


## amyb

How was that case resolved? Does anyone know what became of that shooter?

----------


## MartinS

> I remember a shooting in the heights of Vitet some years ago that ended in death.



shooting ?  I remember it as a stabbing…. A domestic, one guy playing games with another guy’s girlfriend (wife) … And I think it was right in front of Tim’s house.

----------


## cassidain

If this is the event in question, here is a link to a Le Journal story on the affair. https://ufdcimages.uflib.ufl.edu/UF/...02-17-2010.pdf

article suggests origin of unfortunate chain of events was an argument about a noisy public disturbance.

----------


## JEK

Wow! That long ago. No wonder my memory of it was cloudy.

----------


## Happycamper

> If this is the event in question, here is a link to a Le Journal story on the affair. https://ufdcimages.uflib.ufl.edu/UF/...02-17-2010.pdf
> 
> article suggests origin of unfortunate chain of events was an argument about a noisy public disturbance.



Yes, here is more detail about the 2007 incident.  Summary: 23 year old is making excessive noise with his car at 5AM.  Neighbors object.  He continues.   Noisy car man ends up dead. Killer ends up in jail.  Many lessons for all of us.

*Macabre discovery in Saint-Barthélemy**The lifeless body of Steeve Boufard-Roupe was found Monday morning in Vitet. The autopsy revealed that he was stabbed to death.*
*[ Wednesday 11 Apr 2007, 07:28 | DOMactu.com | By Albert Philippe]*
A stab wound under the left armpit. This is the mortal blow to the victim who had his lung punctured.
This 23-year-old arrived on the island last December, apparently making quite a racket with his car on Monday around 5am. Several residents of the neighborhood testify to the inconvenience caused by this noise. And even arguments with the future victim.
It is these testimonies which lead the gendarmes to arrest a young man of 27 years, of Brazilian origin, and his partner.
Some say that when they had already asked Steeve Bouffard-Roupe to stop his annoying noise, he started again. Which would have had the gift of annoying the young Brazilian, who came out with a knife. This is when the tragedy would have taken place.
The murder weapon has not been found. The investigation is continuing to determine the exact causes of the altercation which apparently led to the tragedy.

_Albert Philippe_ - *DOMactu.com*

----------


## cassidain

We used to stay in his parents’ chambres d’hôtes. Super sympa couple.

----------


## Denmark2sbh

> Unfortunately, real world issues are reaching St.Barts. When we started visiting in the early 80's many people wouldn't lock cars or villas.



This is still the case (source: I live here).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Declinism

----------


## elgreaux

> This is still the case (source: I live here).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Declinism



I live here too and would not leave my car unlocked with anything of value in it...

----------


## Happycamper

> I live here too and would not leave my car unlocked with anything of value in it...




I also lock the doors,... but on a more positive note, the rental of convertibles on St Barth is a sign that petty crime is low.  Other islands can't rent them because it is too tempting for people to cut open the roofs to grab stuff inside.  For a while on St Martin (which we also go to and enjoy) they recommended to leave windows rolled down and nothing in the cars so that the windows would not get smashed.  Fortunately they have improved their situation since then so the window smashing is gone, but they are still not to convertible renting safety levels.

----------


## Denmark2sbh

> I live here too and would not leave my car unlocked with anything of value in it...



I've never locked my car and there's even always a bunch of euro coins in it. Never had anything stolen, so based on my data, it's still totally fine to leave it unlocked  :Big Grin:

----------


## elgreaux

> I've never locked my car and there's even always a bunch of euro coins in it. Never had anything stolen, so based on my data, it's still totally fine to leave it unlocked



and you would leave your wallet, passport, iPhone, iPad, laptop, and recent purchases from a jewelry store in an unlocked car? asking for a friend  :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

My quiet suburban community is having quite the crime wave. Housekeepers vehicles broken into and $500 dollars stolen is being broad  daylight. More worrying is this trend. (Attached)Thieves in the Night- A Vast Burglary Ring From Chile Has Been Targeting Wealthy.pdf

----------


## amyb

On Long Island they come into neighborhoods at night and are taking catalytic converters out of cars for the metals.  They are organized into teams and hit a street or a cul de sac. A shame. The ring cameras catch them in the act but they are skilled and quite fast and usually they are not apprehended.

----------


## davesmom

> My quiet suburban community is having quite the crime wave. Housekeeper’s vehicles broken into and $500 dollars stolen is being broad  daylight. More worrying is this trend. (Attached)Thieves in the Night- A Vast Burglary Ring From Chile Has Been Targeting Wealthy.pdf



These gangs are all over the place here in SD for the last year or so; does not matter if you are in a gated community or not.  The gangs rotate in and out of the US.  People are increasing their security.  It used to be you could leave your house open, your purse on the seat of your car, etc...no more, however.  Sad.

----------


## MartinS

> My quiet suburban community is having quite the crime wave. Housekeeper’s vehicles broken into and $500 dollars stolen is being broad  daylight. More worrying is this trend. (Attached)Thieves in the Night- A Vast Burglary Ring From Chile Has Been Targeting Wealthy.pdf




I'm going to have bed dreams tonight over this, brings back some bad, or at least sketchy, memories. Don't remember dealing with Chilian thieves, mine were Cuban and a few Columbians.

----------


## Denmark2sbh

> and you would leave your wallet, passport, iPhone, iPad, laptop, and recent purchases from a jewelry store in an unlocked car? asking for a friend



All you'll find in my car is a few euro cents, some lego pieces and a lot of trash. Feel free to clean it up if you see my car parked anywhere

----------

